

The HTC Zoe ecosystem, a short automated video editor and cloud service - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2824992/opensource-subnet/htc-wants-you-to-edit-videos-and-take-better-selfies.html

======
stevep2007
"HTC debuts Zoe, short automated video editor and cloud service. The Zoe short
automated video editor and cloud service is HTC’s chance at creating a missing
ingredient — an ongoing open ecosystem that keeps Android and iOS users
engaged with the company between phone upgrades.

Zoe fits somewhere between Instagram’s Hyperlapse, which processes videos into
short time-lapsed video, and Google Auto Awesome Stories,

A few details about the Zoe app and cloud service, users can combine videos
automatically into a composite video of 7, 15, and 30 seconds in length. No
surprise, the video lengths align with Snapchat, Hyperlapse, and Facebook. An
algorithm chooses how to edit the videos into a short series of highlights.
After the composite video has been created, it can be set to music with
another algorithm aligning the music by beat with the video scene transitions.
Themes with Instagram-like filters and special transitions can be applied to
the video mashup.

Friends can be invited to collaborate and add their own video highlights to
the video mashup uploaded to the Zoe cloud service."

